# Turkeys on the foothills above Farmington???



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

So I went for a hike today to stretch my legs from this winter and was walking just below snowline and found the remains of a turkey's wings and a few body feathers. No body was found just the far outer parts of the wings all scattered on the ground. 

So I was wondering if anyone has every see any turkeys in the foothills above farmington?


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Yup


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

They are definitely there. I've found them in a lot of places on the front you wouldn't expect them to be. Now I just need to figure out how to kill one.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

I live in Bountiful and my neighbor has them in his yard. I wouldn't mind transplanting them up there


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

My ex-fiancee lived not far from Farmington Canyon and she had them in her yard all the time. We would see them roosted in her trees when we were in the hot tub at night.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Wind In His Hair said:


> My ex-fiancee lived not far from Farmington Canyon and she had them in her yard all the time. We would see them roosted in her trees when we were in the hot tub at night.


Tell us more about what happened in and after the hot tub?


----------

